# "at hockey"



## akana

If you want to say that somebody is at hockey practice or gymnastics class etc. in English, you can simply say "he's at hockey," or "at gymnastics." Is the same possible in Finnish, or must you add _luokka_ or _harjoitus_?

_Hän on jääkiekossa tänä iltana.
Olen voimistelussa nyt.
Menen voimisteluun tunnin kuluttua.

_Kiitos jo etukäteen!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Depending on the situation, these would be natural:

_Hän on lätkäharjoituksissa.
Hänellä on jääkiekkoharjoitukset/lätkäharjoitukset.
_"Lätkä" is informal for "jääkiekko".
_
Minulla on voimistelutunti/voimisteluharjoitus nyt/käynnissä._
_Minä voimistelen nyt/parhaillaan.

Menen voimistelemaan tunnin kuluttua/päästä.

_GOM


----------



## Finland

Hello!



akana said:


> If you want to say that somebody is at hockey practice or gymnastics class etc. in English, you can simply say "he's at hockey," or "at gymnastics." Is the same possible in Finnish, or must you add _luokka_ or _harjoitus_?
> 
> _Hän on jääkiekossa tänä iltana.
> Olen voimistelussa nyt.
> Menen voimisteluun tunnin kuluttua.
> _



These don't sound very natural, but one way of expressing this that one sometimes hears in (informal) Finnish is "Hänellä on tänä iltana jääkiekkoa.", "Minulla on tunnin kuluttua voimistelua."

HTH
S


----------



## sakvaka

By the way, _harjoitukset_ is usually rendered as _harkat_ in colloquial, informal Finnish.

_Mulla on tunnin päästä jääkiekkoharkat._


----------

